# Wine Filters



## asherz515 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey wine making friends...its been awhile. I am coming at my year ear-mark since I started this wine making adventure. The hobby is definitely not going away. I think its time to invest in a wine filter. I need some advice about what set-up to use?? I have noticed that even after clearing when/if I bottle I still get some floaties that usually settle at the bottom but I want to get rid of this problem. Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Jul 29, 2011)

1ST, Wine must be clear before filtering.

I love the Boun Vino Mini-Jet


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 29, 2011)

+1 to what Tom said


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll second the Buen Vino Mini Jet. I have that and also recent started using a whole house filter set up after I purchased my vacuum pum from Wade.


----------



## asherz515 (Jul 29, 2011)

Okay thanks. I always let my wine clear however it seems no matter how long it sits before bottling or how clear it looks I get sediment. 
I had a recent batch of Skeeter Pee that had floaties and would settle. It was no biggie and still was a great drinker but looked a little off-putting when I gave it away.
I was hoping for a less expensive option but it sounds like it will be a good investment. 
I have read here about the aspirators is that for degassing? Or do you rig it to filter or just as a pump. I am interested in this set up as well. I am pretty handy but want something simple too!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 29, 2011)

+1 for the whole house filter plus vacuum pump!


----------



## rob (Jul 29, 2011)

I have to tell you, I have a whole house filter and they do a great job however those (floaties) will still show up even if you filter, I have seen it first hand. Something is not right here. A filter will take your wine from clear to polish.


----------



## asherz515 (Jul 29, 2011)

rob said:


> I have to tell you, I have a whole house filter and they do a great job however those (floaties) will still show up even if you filter, I have seen it first hand. Something is not right here. A filter will take your wine from clear to polish.



Well I know that even commercial wines have some sediment. I just tell people to let it sit for awhile. I think from looking more into the vacuum pumps that the set up is way to technical for me....I like the idea of a package deal with easy user set up and use.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 29, 2011)

The advantage the vacuum pump and whole house filter have over the buen mini jet is that you can also use the pump to rack your wine even up hill. You will never have to lift a full carboy again to siphon rack it. It's a beautiful thing once you use it a couple times. You can likely get a pump and filter set up for a few dollars more than a Buen Mini Jet if you look around.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 29, 2011)

I do not get the floaters in my bottles. The first thing you must do is completely degas. I then use super kleere. this may be the answer as it attaches to particles and then collects and compacts on the bottom. Then rack to a clean carboy. Then I filter as I bottle. 

Is all this necessary? Heck no. What you have is fine for at home. But if your gifting it, donating for a fund raiser or entering into a competition then yes it is necessary as it carries your reputation as a winemaker.

The person in charge of the wine competition I entered today gave me a bottle of honey wine. The first thing I noticed with floaters in it.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 29, 2011)

The Buon Vino Mini Jet is ~$190 with some pads. You can get the Whole House filter for ~$40 and the filters are ~$1.50ea and can used and reused many times over with proper storage. A vacuum pump (used) can be had for less than $100 shipped usually.

Its a bit of a Rube Goldberg apparatus to put together but it works great and like you say can also be used to rack.



ffemt128 said:


> You can likely get a pump and filter set up for a few dollars more than a Buen Mini Jet if you look around.


----------



## Flem (Jul 29, 2011)

Rube Goldberg aka "Wade".


----------



## Wade E (Jul 29, 2011)

I dont get floaties with filtering but if you are making heavy reds you can get some color drop out over time and this is very hard to not get unless you use stuff specifically designed for this which Scott labs sells. If you are getting this with other wines then you may be using inferior filters. There are filters which are designed to not give off any filter particles. A standard whole house twine filter will give off particles and thats why I didnt sell that kind!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 29, 2011)

Its not quite as compact as the Buon Vino but it also does more! 









Flem said:


> Rube Goldberg aka "Wade".


----------



## Boyd (Jul 29, 2011)

I use my mini-jet to filter and bottle at the same time.

With the filter pads I usuually filter 10 gallons, rinse and freeze them. Allows me to filter 10 more gallons.

Haven't tried a 2nd freezing.

Works good.


----------



## Dugger (Jul 29, 2011)

There are other types of filters available as well - I have used a plate filter for about 12 years now and it has served me well ( Europa brand) and is much cheaper than the Buon Vino. There is also a gravity filter that is inexpensive. The Buon Vinos are undoubtedly good but may not be in everyone's budget.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 29, 2011)

If you ave some money to spend then the Enolmatic is also a great tool which yoi can bottle with also and even sterile filter wine.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 29, 2011)

Here is my vacuum set up. The filter is mounted under the counter top and the filler is mounted on the counter top. Below that is a pic of a wine being racked using the vacuum pump.


----------



## joeswine (Jul 30, 2011)

*filtering*

HOW TO THINK CLEAR



I THINK THAT THE AVARAGE CELLAR DWELLAR ,CAN USE ALL THE ABOVE METHODS,YOUR ALRIGHT IN YOUR THINKING,FOR ME LIKE WOLFMAN STATED ITS WHAT IF YOUR SENDING IT AWAY ,OR OTHERS HAVE STATED IF YOU DON'T MIND THAN ITS NOT NECESSARY.

FOR ME I ALWAYS TRY TO RACK AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE AND FILTER THROUGH MY MINI PUMP,FOR EVERY BOTTLE GOING OUT NO MATTER WERE, REPRESENTS ME AND MY SKILLS,THATS WHAT I TRY TO KEEP THAT MIND,FLOATERS ARE A SIGN THAT SOMETHING ISN'T DONE RIGHT OR NOT ENOUGH CARE WASN'T TAKEN IN THE FINAL PROCESS,ITS ALL A MATTER OF FINE TUNNING.

HOW EVER I HAVE DONE ALL THESE THINGS AND STILL HAVE FINE SEDIMENT IN THE BOTTOM OF THE BOTTLE A MONTH DOWN THE ROAD.GO FIGURE


----------



## joeswine (Jul 30, 2011)

*filterring*

I went back and saw the pictures ,now I get it ,when you were talking about a whole house filter.. youment a real whole house water filter.

Question- is that food safe if so I really would like to try that ,,very cool..


----------



## Jify (Jul 30, 2011)

joeswine said:


> Question- is that food safe if so I really would like to try that ,,very cool..



Did you just question if the drinking water filter for an entire house was "food" safe?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 30, 2011)

Jify said:


> Did you just question if the drinking water filter for an entire house was "food" safe?


----------



## joeswine (Jul 31, 2011)

*water filter*

YES I guess I did, but I always question thinking,its just to be sure ,just because its good for water ,doesn't mean its good for all liquids ,that's all ,but I guess its not any different from the brino filters,still a net idea.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 31, 2011)

Actually joe I had a very long conversation after grapeman aka appleman aka Rich told me about this filter supply place and these filters and housings are fine. Actually hey dont recommend all filters for this purpose and selected me a few to choos from which were and I choose the midrange of them to sell when I was selling them. The next step up from them was very expensive and really didnt offer anything better in the way of wine making but could handle lots more acids and stuff which really isnt needed for us at all and ould just be a big waste of money.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 1, 2011)

*filters*

understnad WADE thanks alot,also IM going to put pics,soon on when good wines gone bad..


----------



## asherz515 (Aug 2, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Its not quite as compact as the Buon Vino but it also does more!



I would LOVE a set up like that...seems to complicated for little old me. People have said to use a used medical aspirator? Where would I go about finding one? I might have to invest in the other filter mentioned in the meantime.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2011)

eBay is probably the best place at the moment.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2011)

Ebay! Below is a link to a brand new one with all the hoses and overflow canister. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/SUCTION-UNIT-AS...740?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e87e5414 
Or you can find a used one cheaper but they are usually missing hoses and then you have to find that and possibly even the canister. I used to sell these here and probably will again in the winter. I would advise getting new hoses and overflow canister anyway IMO so this new one is a good deal! Ive also bought from this place before and they are a pleasure to deal with!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2011)

The rest of the stuff is easy to get. Dble drilled bungs I sell and even the elbows to fit the bungs and if you want to filter then you can go to a Home Improvement store and get a whole house filter canister and a filter just like the one above or in my pic below. The filter is mounted under the counter top on the right side of the screen. You can rack up hill meaning youll never have to lift a full carboy off the floor, you can degas your wine better then any other method out there, you can filter your wine and even bottle your wine with additional equipment. Ive actually racked wine from my basement floor to my second floor.
Heres a pic of me racking a wine with my pump. That unit on the counter top with the hose sticking up out the top is a bottling unit hooked up to the vacuum aspirator.


----------



## tuumi (Aug 6, 2011)

Do I have to use a vacuum pump with a whole house filter? Will other pumps works. I'm looking into using larger tanks from Flextank USA. I like the affordability and filtering options of whole house but getting it set up on something other than glass carboys might be tricky. Is there an optimal flow rate through the filters? I probably should start another thread.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 6, 2011)

I dont see any problem using another pump as long as its not a huge different in pressure (speed) The pumps we use do about 30 liters per minute max. but we rarely ever crank it up that high for anything


----------



## wvbrewer (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree clear the wine and use a Minijet filter. You just have buy it and filters there is no other work to it.


----------



## BobF (Aug 7, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> The advantage the vacuum pump and whole house filter have over the buen mini jet is that you can also use the pump to rack your wine even up hill. You will never have to lift a full carboy again to siphon rack it. It's a beautiful thing once you use it a couple times. You can likely get a pump and filter set up for a few dollars more than a Buen Mini Jet if you look around.


 
I lOVE having a vacuum pump ... I also picked up a WH filter unit a few days ago.

The vacuum pump is also handy for bottling.

In summary, vacuum can be used for:
Racking
Degassing
Filtering
Bottling

I only paid $60 for my pump, $32 for the bottle filler, $22 for the WH filter.

That's a lot of bang for the winemaking buck.

(( The pump is a used http://www.invacare.com/cgi-bin/imhqprd/inv_catalog/prod_cat_detail.jsp?prodID=IRC1135 ))


----------



## asherz515 (Aug 12, 2011)

BobF said:


> I lOVE having a vacuum pump ... I also picked up a WH filter unit a few days ago.
> 
> The vacuum pump is also handy for bottling.
> 
> ...



I would love one of these and that is a great deal...did you get it off ebay?


----------



## rhoffart (Aug 12, 2011)

Wade E said:


> The rest of the stuff is easy to get. Dble drilled bungs I sell and even the elbows to fit the bungs and if you want to filter then you can go to a Home Improvement store and get a whole house filter canister and a filter just like the one above or in my pic below. The filter is mounted under the counter top on the right side of the screen. You can rack up hill meaning youll never have to lift a full carboy off the floor, you can degas your wine better then any other method out there, you can filter your wine and even bottle your wine with additional equipment. Ive actually racked wine from my basement floor to my second floor.
> Heres a pic of me racking a wine with my pump. That unit on the counter top with the hose sticking up out the top is a bottling unit hooked up to the vacuum aspirator.



Wade, can I ask where you got that single bottle filler?


----------



## Lurker (Aug 12, 2011)

My vote is for the whole house filter and vac. pump. I've had the mini and got rid of it. Now I use the pump to filter, rack & bottle. Like the man said, "never lift a full carboy again".


----------



## Wade E (Aug 12, 2011)

rhoffart said:


> Wade, can I ask where you got that single bottle filler?



The unit I have is pretty pricey but from Valley Vinter.
http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=VB-10-1005&Category_Code=

You can easily buy a much cheaper unit called the Boun Vino Auto filler for about 435 through most places like the below link as it does the same thing but doesnt look as glamorous.
http://finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber4887
If the above link doesnt work look under bottling on the FVW's website and scroll down like 3 items.


----------



## rhoffart (Aug 12, 2011)

Wade E said:


> The unit I have is pretty pricey but from Valley Vinter.
> http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=VB-10-1005&Category_Code=




Thanks, That looks like a must have


----------



## BobF (Aug 13, 2011)

asherz515 said:


> I would love one of these and that is a great deal...did you get it off ebay?


 
Somebody here pointed me to a private party that had some for sale. I think they also sold them on e-bay.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 13, 2011)

Ebay sells a lot of these vacuum pumps, some used and some new. Dont knock the used ones as most of these are hospital grade and will run for a long long time and are maintenance free requiring no oil. Try and get one with the overflow canister, the little hydrophobic filter right before the regulator and 1 long and one short hose, Id make sure the hoses and even the canister are new if you want to save what over flows into the canister. If you bottle your wine with this unit in the beginning while you are learning the ins and outs af getting it perfectly adjusted youll most likely be getting lots of wine into this overflow canister and youll want to return that to a bottle.


----------



## Pantaleo (Aug 13, 2011)

From the pictures that I've seen, everyone seems to have the whole house filter that is clear. Is it safe to buy the opaque (non-see-through) one that is less expensive, or are the benefits of seeing the wine in the filter worth the extra costs? Thanks for the tips/help.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 13, 2011)

Id much rather see it and whats going on. Id stay with the clear myself as I know for a fact that they can handle the higher acids in wine and the blue may not. If you are looking in the big box stores believe it or not they are actually more expensive. Check out this place . Here is a link for the housing and filters, dont forget to get the wrench and a bracket if you want to mount it. 
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-WPD-110-water-filters.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-SW-1A-filter-wrench.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-244047-filter-mounting-bracket.asp
If you buy these I have the plastic fittings that go to 3/8" racking hose as they do not and not many places do.


----------



## Pantaleo (Aug 14, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Id much rather see it and whats going on. Id stay with the clear myself as I know for a fact that they can handle the higher acids in wine and the blue may not. If you are looking in the big box stores believe it or not they are actually more expensive. Check out this place . Here is a link for the housing and filters, dont forget to get the wrench and a bracket if you want to mount it.
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-WPD-110-water-filters.asp
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp
> ...



Thanks Wade! Do you filter with both the 5 micron and the 1 micron filters? Or do you use one for reds and the other for whites? I can remember a conversation with one of the wine makers here in Missouri and he just used the "coarse" pads (which I think is a 6 micron) in the buon vino superjet filter they use.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 14, 2011)

I use the 1 micron for whites and the 5 for reds. Remember that these filters are designed for 1,000s of gallons so either use the fiklter and then freeze it or build a PVC tube glued on the bottom with a screw cap on top and fill it with sulfite solution and keep your filter stored in the solution. Just remember using the tube method to not add your normal amount of sulfite to your wine as the filter will hold some. I believe IBGlowin tested this method and discovered that using hat method added like 18 ppm of sulfites to a 6 gallon batch.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 14, 2011)

Wade or you suggesting, not using 1 micron for reds? I am currently using 1 and .45 micron filters. 

Some other maintenance tips for cartridge filters. I always dump my first two bottles back into the source carboy. This way your not getting any single bottles with a concentrate of sanitizer. Always remove the o-rings before storing filters in sanitizing tubes. If you don't they'll get deformed and will be worthless (ask me how I know). They are not easy to find either. I now have a sandwich bag of extras.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 14, 2011)

Im not saying not to but I dont use anything but 5's for reds, dont really see a need to as anything finer is for polishing and reds dont need polishing IMO. Not sure what you mean about the O-rings, did you once store the O-rings in there once also?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 14, 2011)

The enolmatic filters have two o-rings on them that hold the cartridge in place. If you leave the o-rings on the filter when you store it away in solution it will destroy them over time.


----------



## Pantaleo (Aug 14, 2011)

Wade, I tried searching the forum for IBGLowin's post regarding the increased sulfite levels when using these filters, but didn't have any luck.

Since I am just starting off and using kits, it sounds like it would just be easier to just freeze the filters afterwards. Can you help explain the process? Do you dry the filter first? How about the thawing process?

Thanks, Dan, for the tip on reincorporating the first couple of bottles!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2011)

I just freeze them as soon as Im done with them but I only use a filter I used on a red for another red and never switch unless you dont mind making a Rose. I just let them thaw in the freezer bag for a few hours and they are ready to use.


----------



## BobF (Aug 15, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I just freeze them as soon as Im done with them but I only use a filter I used on a red for another red and never switch unless you dont mind making a Rose. I just let them thaw in the freezer bag for a few hours and they are ready to use.


 
Do you backflush or anything before you freeze them?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2011)

It doesn't sound like Wade does but I'll let him answer that. I immediatly backflush with clear water then return hoses to normal positions and continue to flush until all wine is flushed out. Next I run a solution of PBW or oxy-clean through it and then let the filter soak for about 30 minutes. I dump everything out and then once again flush with clean fresh water. Then I store away.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2011)

I do not flush as then you would have to sanitize it again due to using water. I just freeze it. maybe I could get a few more uses out of it by back flushing it but I consider I am already saving quite a bot of money by using it many times and dont try to push it. Dan, are you sure PBW is ok for the filters? I do flush my lines with sulfite solution and actually store sulfite in the lines (Not the housing!) though as there is a metal screw under the release valve that will corrode very fast.


----------



## BobF (Aug 15, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> It doesn't sound like Wade does but I'll let him answer that. I immediatly backflush with clear water then return hoses to normal positions and continue to flush until all wine is flushed out. Next I run a solution of PBW or oxy-clean through it and then let the filter soak for about 30 minutes. I dump everything out and then once again flush with clean fresh water. Then I store away.


 
How do you "store away" the filter element?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2011)

I made a capsule out of 3# pvc. I store the filter in that in sanitizing solution.


----------



## BobF (Aug 16, 2011)

Kool idea. I have a new mini project!


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 16, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I made a capsule out of 3# pvc. I store the filter in that in sanitizing solution.



Ditto... I took dan's idea and ran with it.


----------



## maddog (Aug 18, 2011)

Can someone suggest minimum specs that I should look for in a pump to use with a whole house filter?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 18, 2011)

Wade can help you with the info on the pumps he uses. I got the cheapest vacumn pump at Harbor frieght on sale for around $65.00. That pump is big enough do do anything you want. 

I think the pumps Wade uses are quieter and don't use oil. I dont regret mine at all and it would pull wine all over the house if I wanted it to, BUT if I was going to do it over i would go with the one Wade uses.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure what limits the filters have on them but I know the pumps I was selling had a max volume of 30 liters per minute but that was maxed out and I doubt anyone ever has it maxed. I would say that the filters could take way more cause Im guess standard water pressure in your house especially under city water would be much greater!!!!!


----------



## maddog (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm assuming an electric water pump will not work.


----------



## freddie (Aug 21, 2011)

*Nice Set Up*



ibglowin said:


> Its not quite as compact as the Buon Vino but it also does more!



Hi Mike, I'm impressed and intrigued with your set up here. Excuse my ignorance but Id like to try and understand how this all works and why it is set up like it is.

What is the "white lid" canister coming off the red wine carboy - is it a filter or aspirator & what purpose does it serve. This appears to flow onto a 2nd carboy which has a tube to a sealed beaker - why is this necessary. The tube then goes to the little green unit - is that a filiter or pump _ is that termed a "vacuum pump". Then, how does the gas cylinder link in - could'nt quite see a tube connecting to anything.

I'm really interested to understand the set up - very nice too.


----------



## freddie (Aug 21, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I dont get floaties with filtering but if you are making heavy reds you can get some color drop out over time and this is very hard to not get unless you use stuff specifically designed for this which Scott labs sells. If you are getting this with other wines then you may be using inferior filters. There are filters which are designed to not give off any filter particles. A standard whole house twine filter will give off particles and thats why I didnt sell that kind!



G'Day Mike, really nice set up. I wish I could understand it all.


----------



## freddie (Aug 21, 2011)

" Its not quite as compact as the Buon Vino but it also does more! "

Hi Mike, I really like your set up but am intigued about how it all works. 

You have a line from the top carboy to a "white top" unit - is this a filter or pump ?.
Then that flows to a 2nd carboy & then onto a small sealed beaker - what does this serve ?. That then goes onto a small green unit - is this what you guys term a vacuum pump or something else ?. 

Then there is the gas cylinder but can't work out where this is connected too. 

So, I really love the setup and no doubt a very safe one at that. Just love to understand the mechanics of it all and why each component is important.

Nice work Mike.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 21, 2011)

That white lid canister is a whle house water filter system designed for filtering your water in your house from sediment. It is hooked up to a vacuum pump and a overflow canister incase there is any overage so the wine doesnt end up inside the vacuum pump.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 21, 2011)

That gas cylinder is not involved in this set up and just sitting there or later use like displacing 02 in a carboy to prevent any oxidation. Basically you either purge your carboy with that gas and or displace any 02 on top of your wine if you are not topped off properly with wine so that there isnt much air in the carboy.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry to not see this post earlier, somehow I missed it. Wade is spot on. The Gas cylinder is a tank of Argon I use to top off carboys or open wine bottles (temporarily).


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 22, 2011)

IMO, it's all about making GOOD wine. I'm not so picky about being clear or having sediment. You can't polish a turd. Good wine is good wine, whether it's perfectly clear or is hazy with floaties and sediment! All extremely clear and finely polished means is that it's been more processed in most situations. Just my opinion, but I would rate wine based 95% or more on just taste than anything else. That said, having a winery, we have been filtering and have used some bentonite. After a year, not all tanks have cleared. We do not want to use super kleer/ isinglass due to liability, so some of the wines aren't going to be "super clear." lol.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 22, 2011)

Sure you can, but its still a turd! 



Midwest Vintner said:


> You can't polish a turd.


----------



## rhoffart (Aug 22, 2011)

here ya go ...
http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-polish-a-turd


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 22, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Sure you can, but its still a turd!



LOL. 

I just notice how much stock people put into clearing a wine. There are times when some wines are just extremely tough. I personally, don't look too hard at the wine. Rather smell and then taste it!


----------



## freddie (Aug 22, 2011)

Wade E said:


> The rest of the stuff is easy to get. Dble drilled bungs I sell and even the elbows to fit the bungs and if you want to filter then you can go to a Home Improvement store and get a whole house filter canister and a filter just like the one above or in my pic below. The filter is mounted under the counter top on the right side of the screen. You can rack up hill meaning youll never have to lift a full carboy off the floor, you can degas your wine better then any other method out there, you can filter your wine and even bottle your wine with additional equipment. Ive actually racked wine from my basement floor to my second floor.
> Heres a pic of me racking a wine with my pump. That unit on the counter top with the hose sticking up out the top is a bottling unit hooked up to the vacuum aspirator.




G'Day Wade, and thanks for other clarifications. In this photo, do I conclude that the vacuum pump is used to draw (and rack) from one carboy to another both resting at the same level. With that blue top canister next to the pump, is that a composit part of the vacuum pump or did you rig it up & why do you need it ?. Also , will this pump work with larger vessels such as 200L s/steel tanks. And also, what is the flow rate on such a pump when transferring. Cheers.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 22, 2011)

The beauty of the vacuum pump is that you can pump up hill as well as down hill (to some extent). The blue part in Wade's pic is the overflow canister. Fluid goes into the canister first instead of your pump, saving the pump from certain destruction. That is a medical aspirator pump originally but can also be used for this purpose with new tubing and a new canister. The pump flow on mine is about 2L/min. Will it work with a 200L tank? That depends on the strength of the pump and the maximum pump height of the pump. You may need a larger pump for that large of a pump height.


----------

